# Where to get car spares?



## PPashley (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi. 

I need to get some new windscreen wipers for my Volvo xc90. 

Rather than going to a dealer is there a quality retail or online agent I can go to to get OEM spares. 

I live on Hong Kong island. 

Thanks!!


----------

